# New tank larger tank and I have a few "Q's"



## conradd (Jun 21, 2010)

I am currently about to upgrade with a 90 Gallon tank I am going to purchase off of Craigslist for a great price. The Tank comes with a 404 fluval filter, is that adequate for 90 Gallons? I am going to start the two week Ncycle and was wondering if I should purchase live planted plants from my local fish store to add during the cycle or should I plant seeds in there? I was also wondering what fish I could introduce into my tank? I currently have: 2 Large angels, 1 Common Pleco, 2 Dwarf gouramaris, and 5 green barbs. I was thinking 2 yellow parrots, I know they're aggressive but with all that space I would think they would be fine. I was also going to buy some apple snails but wasn't sure what to look for to make sure that they aren't carrying any harmful bacteria. Would I be able to add the snails during the N cycle?

Thanks!
-Conrad:fish:


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

404's are nice, but one filter is never enough for a tank. Add a second filter of some type so you can clean one but leave the other alone each month ( switch each month )

Seeds? You can get seeds? Adding plants now would be fine, but they will help to replace your cycle.

Snails can be sensitive and do best when added after the cycle is done, but they often do just fine from the beginning.


----------



## stuby (Jun 14, 2010)

I agree with what TheOldSalt said....also with the canister filter, make sure the outlet is at or just about the water line if don't get a second filter. This will help get oxygen into the water better.


----------



## charking (Aug 12, 2009)

i have had parrots they should be ok, might terrorise dwarf gourami though.. they took out a few of my giant danios - wasnt best pleased with that. they mix better with bigger fish. also i had a pair who tried to spawn a few times (being infertile they were unsucessfull) the female use to bully my male all the time. in the end he ended up hiding all the time. so i rehomed her and he was fine by himself  i only just sold him as want to try and breed angels now.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Apple snails would be fine in there. And I do think the parrots would work out as well. Just make sure you have lots of hidinmg spots. I have a parrot and he's not to aggressive. You should be okay with that. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## conradd (Jun 21, 2010)

When I say seeds I mean the things they sell at walmart that you burryunder the gravel.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

LOL @ Parrots being agressive.


----------



## conradd (Jun 21, 2010)

Blue Cray said:


> LOL @ Parrots being agressive.


I've seen my friends parrot and once went ape **************** when adding 3 silver dollars. Pretty much terrorized the hell of them till the point where they had to be returned. I guess it just depends on personality.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

> I've seen my friends parrot and once went ape **************** when adding 3 silver dollars. Pretty much terrorized the hell of them till the point where they had to be returned. I guess it just depends on personality.


Agree, "some" parrots can be psyco. I had some once that constantly harassed, chased, picked on fought with other fish. Mine is semi-aggressive. He bosses by FH around. For now anyway, lol. :fun: Anyway, don't let those puppy dog eyes fool you. Some can be down right nasty.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

conradd said:


> I've seen my friends parrot and once went ape **************** when adding 3 silver dollars. Pretty much terrorized the hell of them till the point where they had to be returned. I guess it just depends on personality.


I wouldn't mix Parrots with Silver Dollars either. Silver Dollars are semi-aggressive, but lean more towards the peaceful end of the stick. Luckily, with my current setup I've never had any problems with aggression and that's probably because my 12" Black Ghost Knife and 11" Pleco keep all of the other fish in line.


----------

